# Videos of my 3 months old Golden Retriever :)



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She's very cute and smart. Thanks for the puppy time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lexy's adorable, great job with the commands.


----------



## cheng271 (Aug 27, 2020)

very cute!


----------

